# More Mexico Packrafting



## nnikirk (Jul 4, 2010)

*Join us in Mexico!*

Your packraft would be great on a lot of the runs in northern Mexico. We love going down in the summer. Probably a trip on the Rio Tutuaca this August and then... We run cats, but do have a packraft style IK and even another NRS packraft now. Hope to hook up sometime!
www.golightoutdoors.com and www.nocoolers.com


----------

